# Newbie just start to look



## pstores (Nov 30, 2009)

Hi I am just starting to look for a camper. Looking for something newer but not new. Good for cold climate camping. This will be used mainly for 2 people and one dog. My I have a 2000 Ford Ranger with a GCWR of 9500 pound and a Max Trailer Weight Rating of 5600 pounds so I'd like to stay under 4000 pounds just for good measure. Length I was thinking of was about 18 to 21 foot. Any suggestions of brands to look at? Or maybe some to stay away from? Oh one more thing I will have electric hook up where I will be at. So, if I need extra heat I can get it. I may even burn wood in another room built off the side if I have to and get around to it. Being careful not to heat it up to much thus melting the side. lol lol


----------



## bobrussell (Jul 13, 2009)

hey, you'll mostly be looking at light weights and ultra lights for the ranger. find something you like then ask around about it, quality varies by manufactorer and model, they're all over the range. looking is part of the fun.


----------

